# Lead Shot Reloading Supplies?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My new Skeet gun arrived today. 8)
I'm going to have to take up shotshell reloading again to afford to shoot it. I did manage to pick up some primers and powder at Cabelas the other day but no one in my immediate area stocks #9 shot or wads. Where do you guys get your supplies? 
Also looking for a good used 28 gauge press.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure just how good they are but I came across this web site last fall while I was looking for some powder. It appears that they cater to the scatter gun crowd.

Ballistic Products


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

depending on quantity, sportsmans warehouse usually has wads and shot but their shot runs about 50 per bag


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sportsmans is normally good for wads with both claybuster and oem Winchester then their shot is now down to 45 a bag. Now 9 shot, Id try any of the ranges you guys have up there to see if they stock any shot. Might get lucky that way.

What gun did you get?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Scheels has been pretty good for me. Their shot and wads are slightly cheaper than Sportsman's Warehouse. $45 bucks for a 25# bag of Eagle shot and every time I'm there, they have #9 shot.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Critter said:


> I'm not sure just how good they are but I came across this web site last fall while I was looking for some powder. It appears that they cater to the scatter gun crowd.
> 
> Ballistic Products


Ballistic Products is pretty good when you are loading up specialty rounds (turkey loads, waterfowl loads, etc.). They're a good source for steel, copper/nickel coated shot, and hevi shot, as well as buffers, shot cards, and the like. I've not used them for lead shot and practice rounds, as I'm always able to find what I need locally.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a butt load of 20 gauge wads if you're looking for some of those. The grandson graduated to a 12 gauge last season. I'm guessing, maybe 1,000 or more wads.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I have graduated down to 28 gauge, it's a Remington 1100 Sporting 28. I'm already in love and haven't shot it yet.
Here's some pics:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great looking 28! My 1100 28 was made 1975 and still going strong. I'm sure will go the distance as well. A skeet league just started at Lee Kay last Wednesday. You should come up & shoot. 

For shot call Karl McKnight 831-0310 he is in West Jordan. He has new #8 and #8.5 shot for $38 for 25lbs. He also carries reclaimed #8 shot for $32 a 25 lb bag. I like the reclaimed myself be cause of price and new shot isn't round when it leaves the barrel anyways.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a fine looking 1100! If you need any help with loads for the little gun just let me know.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Shot a few rounds of skeet with it this morning... I am smitten, what a nice shooting little gun. I will be shooting it a lot more very soon.
So back to my shotshell reloading. I should get a Mec 600jr in the mail any day now and have powder and wads on hand. I still can't bring myself to pay $50 a bag for shot, has anyone tried reclaimed shot?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've had great success with reclaimed shot at skeet and 5-stand I've bought from Karl that I mentioned above. There is a lot of guys shooting reclaimed at Lee Kay. I'm sure because of price but everyone I've talked to seems to like it. 

I did see on KSL 4 bags of #9 for a good buy in Lehi. #9 works great for skeet but is a little small 5-stand. 

Welcome to the 28 addiction. We generally hold meetings Wednesday afternoons and Sunday mornings.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I was in Gallenson's the other day. They are selling a new shot called Tony's shot for $41.95 25lb bag.


----------

